# Where to get a phone unblocked?



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

I need to get my Blackberry unlocked so that I can use my du sim card in it - can anyone tell me somewhere that'll do it for me? If there's somewhere in/near Mall of the Emirates (I'm staying in Internet City without a car, so that's handy for me!), that would be awesome.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You can just go online and do it. Crackberry works well. If you do a search for free unlocking, that site that pops up works. It takes like 12 to 24 hours. They send you the code and instructions and is quick and easy to do.


----------



## SilverClover (May 30, 2011)

Thanks!  I can't find anything on crackberry that tells me how to unblock a non-US BB for free though... mine came from Zain in Bahrain, so it's definitely not an American one.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Dragonmart and Satwa are two places I know of however probably a little too far for you.


----------

